# yet ANOTHER way to bypass windows validation found ........



## anandk (Aug 8, 2005)

Regarding Windows Validation : first a bypass was found *news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-5717127.html?tag=nl 
microsoft, within days patched it up. 

now another way has been found. 
check out *archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2005-08/0113.html 

also click *news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-5821113.html 

i guess now this cat-n-mouse game will go on ....


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

This will not convert your copy into Geniune. This bypass is valid only for Windows Update. 

I have a genuine copy- just pay 4000 bucks and get a legitimate license.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

Man all cant afford WIN XP like u buddy, they have peace of mind in pir editions and value it like a treasure,

Well, i dont see a need to bypass for updates as i get it without any prob on my pir. version...


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

I feel so sorry to recieve this statement from a digit reader.

Anyways if this suits you....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

BTW I have an original home edition and a pir. pro version pal,

So no regrets from me.


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't think there will be many illegal Windows Vista Copies because of advanced anti-piracy protection. And Rock-Solid Acitvation system

But even if someone mangaes to install a illegal copy then he/she will not be able to install any other Microsoft Products due "Standard Genuin Validation Check".

This is going to be the implemented in all MS Products. We have already seen IE7 Beta which has this validation check


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> I don't think there will be many illegal Windows Vista Copies because of advanced anti-piracy protection. And Rock-Solid Acitvation system
> 
> But even if someone mangaes to install a illegal copy then he/she will not be able to install any other Microsoft Products due "Standard Genuin Validation Check".
> 
> This is going to be the implemented in all MS Products. We have already seen IE7 Beta which has this validation check



i dun think so buddy! microsoft's every piracy protection system is cracked within a day!! probably coz i've heard many times that most of the it is the microsoft staff that leaks this info!!

so, imho the only way to curb piracy is to lower the price of the product!


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Its not the question of cracking. It is the question of Updates. Microsoft is a very big company and it has to cover up the costs of research, developments and maintenence.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

Well Mcsoft needs piracy to stay popular and thatss y they dont catch us, do they ?


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't you read Microsoft Privacy Policy. They have no rights to take private information from any users according to US Law.

Its not that they do it on purpose. Every individual has got right to remain anonymous.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

Then y did thier OS of 98 get so popular and they never comlained much ?


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Windwos 95 was a world record so people wanted to try 98 too....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

K, but they never complained much bout piracy y?

P.s load an avatar by goin to ur profile (top of page) and in it go to the end to see the avatar sec.


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

98 had loads of bugs inthe First Edition


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Who told they never complained about 98 Piracy, I think it was one of the most Pirated version of Windows, not even XP


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

So... they let people have free bugs ?

Answer to the point as i cant understand ur point...


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyway software is not your property. Everyone should understand what End User License Agreement really is.

Its like taking someone else's stuff without permission(you call them thieves). This is Like virtual stealing.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

i agree to that buddie but piracy is needed for employment and vice versa as without pircy there will be no security jobs ...


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

This is exactly why people in India don't invent something like "Windows"or  we could have got that software  for very cheap price.

Techies in India work for someone else's invention instead of inventing.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

U r very right in that buddie..


----------



## Portus (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone who wants to buy legal copies of Windows can check www.ebay.ca International Shipping is also supported.

You can also check www.microsoft.com (naturally)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2005)

well i agree...MS is hugely propular coz of pirates! imagine how many of us would haf stuck to windows in firsthand (ever since the dayz of windows 3.0)?? at that time os was in a nascent stage and if it wasn't for pirated software ppl would've looked at alternatives..

i think pirates haf contributed hugely for ms's popularity!


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 10, 2005)

piracy will prevail no matter how robust measure the companys like  microsft  only because of one reason and that is cost microsft price may seem  cheap to a us customer but for an indian it is just to heavy agreed microsftis a hughe company needs money for r&d and all that but thats not the issue they know about their monopoly and are using thieir postion to pure advantage some may argue use linux but one  has to look at it from a noram indian point of view  who is not tech savy and plays a game or two looks at movies works with tally  do u think he will be able to master linux  how many games avialble are made for linux hardly a few 
well microsft does know this and tried to introduce a stripped up version of windows it was more like a operating system with a whee chair . this attitude of monopoly has to change make a software more affordble to a normal user iin india . because price of the new vista will be as high as buing a new system do u think have the money to afford that weel if u do then u are lucky but not a lot of people just dont have that  aslo a importantpoint to note is hard ware prices are almost double in india when u compare them with us price so u  have to calculte what exact cost the end user in india or us market pays 

and ur last stament about indian working for others and nto doing something like a cheap operating sytem like windows  is simply ridiculos 
first of all they can if they want to any day a much bettr one then windows only thing do finace such  a group  also let me at this point make it clear i have a few friend of mine who are working with wipro and some with infosys the guys at wipro are making a software for the us militry i know i should not be telling u all this but this is to wake u up from ur dreams i dont want to be rude but seriously sying indian are bad because they cant make a operating sytem like windows  when indian software enginners are making software for us miltiry  is so  fuuny. let me tell u one thing when windows vista is going to be launched it will be having diim technolgy which will make ur present system a junk u got to buy specail hardware which is dimm approved then what will happen u might have to throw all ur hardware in a garbage bag even though u bought the orignal hardware is this monopoly is this not explotation think about it  .if microasft think they are clever there are 100 time more clevr people who will just destroy any such move if u dont belive me go to the link belowgo to it technical forum and read for a post saying my new hard ware is broken 

*www.xbitlabs.com/


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Aug 11, 2005)

hi,

   i think you are correct. most of the microsoft reputation and co.. come from piracy itself.

  and regarding the software development in india, indians will never build a software like windows which so many bugs. instead they prefer to use them. if we were developed windows it would be rock solid lke linux.


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 11, 2005)

Why piracy is happeneing???? thats the question!!!! that is becasue the softwares are damn costly. if the softwares would be cheap, then all will definitely buy a copy..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, i dont agree on that, some softies r pir coz of lack of availablity i certain locales...


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 11, 2005)

yes thats a another reason  not only the manfatures are kkeping the softwaare high but also taxes for the same are extremly high not only for hard ware but software too say u buy a  amd 3800 x2 in america it will cost approximatly 14 thousand  say u buy it in india it becomes 24 thousand  so u pay 10 thousand in taxes same goes for software  . and they want to make india a total it country i dont think this is helping insted of leving such high tax on imports .instead of giving such hughe talks indain govt should reduce the tax .this will not make pc avilable to commen people but  reduce piracy and make things avilable as soon as they are out  and make us more tecniacally competative


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

as per piracy is concerned!!!!! it happened because the cost is very high.. if the cost will be effectively cheap there there will behardly any piracy ...........


----------



## rajas (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh my!!!..war of words...cool down guys.

MS owners have a sound sleep even after spending so much on so called operation code named: Longhorn. They know they wud get the money back in their pockets. We guys fight regarding Piracy and the profits or losses on tat.

Piracy will be there. How much extent we cut down is important. The more people turn towards purchasing genuine software


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, i think that the code will be craked before actual release in india...

Hope to try it fully before buyin'... 8)


----------



## planetcall (Aug 14, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> I don't think there will be many illegal Windows Vista Copies because of advanced anti-piracy protection. And Rock-Solid Acitvation system
> 
> But even if someone mangaes to install a illegal copy then he/she will not be able to install any other Microsoft Products due "Standard Genuin Validation Check".
> 
> This is going to be the implemented in all MS Products. We have already seen IE7 Beta which has this validation check



Heh... I wonder someone having so much faith in the windows security measures. Guys.. Security and windows simply are not made for each other and a "Rock Solid" security in any windows product is simply a fallacy. Vista is going to be no exception in this regard. The core monolithic architecture of windows and its design since the first release has been crappy. Though they are moving the unix way but they need to rewrite the entire OS from scratch to attain what they are dreaming of. And yes..... comeon man dont get so Xited on M$ propaganda....I am hearing the same thing I did when win98 was launched. It reflects more propaganda than truth.*img52.exs.cx/img52/3192/bsod46vu.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

well, this war is a never endin one until a code like GOD is invented., but that can be robbed too cant it ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

well it will be cracked yaar

who uses legal version of windows
thats costly


----------



## vignesh (Aug 19, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> This is exactly why people in India don't invent something like "Windows"or  we could have got that software  for very cheap price.
> 
> Techies in India work for someone else's invention instead of inventing.



Very true buddy.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 19, 2005)

When windows xp was lauched they tried the product activation method...and it was cracked in no matter of time.

What ever security measure MS may take, there will be always a way out of it..... 

If MS is really bothered about piracy it should reduce the price of the product.  

Who will buy a expensive product with flaws in it?


----------



## anandk (Sep 19, 2005)

now yet ANOTHER way found to update ur windowsxp copy. 
it works !

search properly on the net or pm me for the link, if u r interested...

...though for the record, i do urge u to b a law-abiding responsible citizen and buy one !


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 19, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> This is exactly why people in India don't invent something like "Windows"or  we could have got that software  for very cheap price.
> 
> Techies in India work for someone else's invention instead of inventing.



U are correct their buddy..


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> I don't think there will be many illegal Windows Vista Copies because of advanced anti-piracy protection. And Rock-Solid Acitvation system




well man if that happens, lemme tell u, Microsoft is digging its own grave...
people will move to Linux which becoming more n more user friendly ......... and of course lesser bugs n viruses...


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 19, 2005)

M$ always allowed its software to be pirated and hence so many desktop users...they stop piracy they stop their product.....and dont tell M$ isnt crackable....it took < 24 hours to crack MGA tool


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 20, 2005)

Well ya piracy should be stoped and its easy to do that.

MS can implement hardware varification tool, which will actually scan your mobo for a perticular code ( which can be anything, like number etc). Once the code matches with the OS code (or installation ID) the product should activate.

For example: I have a HCL computer at home, when I changed the mobo, I had to re-activate the OS again, which was successful but when I attempted to install Microsoft Plus! on it, it never allowed saying "This software is designed to be installed on HCL computers only"

Do you know why it gave such an error, because of the BIOS, actually the mobo had the customised version of the BIOS chip. Which contained the HCL logo and other information.

Now, the question is will Microsoft implement such hardware varification tool in Windows Vista or not ?

I think they should.


----------



## nedun_cheran (Sep 20, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> U r very right in that buddie..


Yes Gentleman I too accept your words.

Microsoft must reduce the cost of the OS if it want to sell more genuine copies. Atleast it should give the OEM for just 1000 bucks. Right?


----------



## who_is_genius (Sep 20, 2005)

Gr8 post anand!!! Thanx for informing dude!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 21, 2005)

nedun_cheran said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000  bux     

30 after bargaining


----------



## vignesh (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats true mate...


----------



## Ashis (Sep 21, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> nedun_cheran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea....That happens!

I mean My friends never purchase any software!
All from Friends & download! ---< CRACKED >

But Yea..... Rs 1000/- is a good Deal


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 22, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> I mean My friends never purchase any software!
> All from Friends & download! ---< CRACKED > (PIRATED)
> 
> But Yea..... Rs 1000/- is a good Deal



1000 original wingays wont b much but comapring to good old piracy its more thn anything


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2005)

yes a 1000~ buk will be a good bargain with an overwhelmin response... 

It will be better if they can reduce it upto atleast say,....
2000~ for now and then gradually reduce..

Atleast they can give a slight stripdown version...


----------



## anandk (Sep 22, 2005)

has anyone here tried xp starter edition, i think it costs around 2000 bucks; but is crippleware ?


----------



## planetcall (Oct 9, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> Well ya piracy should be stoped and its easy to do that.
> 
> MS can implement hardware varification tool, which will actually scan your mobo for a perticular code ( which can be anything, like number etc). Once the code matches with the OS code (or installation ID) the product should activate.
> 
> ...




By now Bill Gates must have read this post.

BIOS Chip??  U know what.....Information stored in the Bios can be hacked directly while OS is running.  Mods!  No offense intended.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

Portus said:
			
		

> I don't think there will be many illegal Windows Vista Copies because of advanced anti-piracy protection. And Rock-Solid Acitvation system
> 
> But even if someone mangaes to install a illegal copy then he/she will not be able to install any other Microsoft Products due "Standard Genuin Validation Check".
> 
> This is going to be the implemented in all MS Products. We have already seen IE7 Beta which has this validation check



u think crackers will be sitting and watching it???


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Tech&ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude i knew tht BIOS can be hacked but can its crucial parts can be hacked? I thought only the unimportant stuffs in BIOS can be changed. Unimportant in sense of things that can cause problems to computer. And most of the new motherboard has a sort of back up system which will reload the whole BIOS as it was before. This has been implemented to make over clocking less dangerous. So hacking BIOS is virtually impossible rite?


----------



## planetcall (Oct 9, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> planetcall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Impossible?? you mean      I   M   Possible ??   Well...comeon man is there any thing "REALLY" impossible ? Its not worth discussion buddy.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude someday will u learn to take something in the rite sense???


----------



## planetcall (Oct 10, 2005)

Comeon bro! didnt mean to make ya feel bad. But it would not be taken seriously if ya say something in computing as "virtually impossible". I didnt mean anything else but was replying to the "?" u put at the end 
Only reply to the another set of "???" is .......  rite is wrong 

It is a famous old saying. I would like to repeat it....

"There is a crack in everything, that is how light creeps in"

enjoy!!


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmm dude u got a point.


----------

